# Auflösung in der Konsole (intel KMS) stimmt nicht seit .33

## jodel

Hi

Ich bin von Kernel 2.6.31-r10 auf 2.6.33-r2 umgestiegen und habe seitdem ein seltsames Problem mit der Auflösung beim booten.

Machmal stimmt sie, machmal nicht. Dies ist scheinbar total zufällig, machmal ist sie bei einem reboot wieder korrekt, machmal nicht. Also die Auflösung scheint auch gleich zu bleiben, jedenfalls ist die Schriftgröße gleich groß aus, nur machmal wird nur etwa ein Viertel des Bildschirms verwendet (aber nichts abgeschnitten). Ich habe in der Kernelkonfiguration nichts verändert beim Umstieg und benutze dort

das "modesetting by default" mit dem i915 Treiber. Mein Laptop hat die x4500mhd interne Grafikkarte von Intel.

Das Verhalten unter X ist immer einwandfrei, von daher ist das Problem auch eher ein "optisches"  :Smile: 

Hab auch eben noch den neuen 2.6.34 und alle .33er gentoo Varianten ausprobiert, gleiches Problem.

Kann gerne Teile meiner Kernelconfig posten wenn gewünscht.

danke im Voraus

----------

## jodel

für alle die es interessiert, ich habe das Problem mittlerweile gelöst.

Das Problem ist, dass manchmal ein nicht vorhandenes Anzeigegerät erkannt wird. Kann man z.B. erkennen wenn man sich mit xrandr die Anzeigegeräte zeigen läßt.

Lösung ist, in der Kernelzeile in Grub die option "video=SVIDEO-1:d" anzuhängen.

Scheinbar tritt dieses Problem mit 2.6.32 zum ersten Mal auf und ist bis heute nicht behoben.

----------

